# Life of a cricketer



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/35154874

Interesting info on 2015 with Joe Root. 191 days spent in hotels this year. One home cooked meal from mum. Not easy and not conducive to family life.

Another interesting point, Root went through 20 bats this year. Blimey, they don't last do they.

No doubt golfers will have similar stats. It looks a dream job but there is a tough side to it as well.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 22, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/35154874

Interesting info on 2015 with Joe Root. 191 days spent in hotels this year. One home cooked meal from mum. Not easy and not conducive to family life.

Another interesting point, Root went through 20 bats this year. Blimey, they don't last do they.

No doubt golfers will have similar stats. It looks a dream job but there is a tough side to it as well.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, it's a job and it's one he's really well paid for.  I've had years where I've spent more time in hotels (spent almost a year in one particular hotel) than that.  It's tedious, but at least his surroundings were changing.  Also, 191 days in hotels.  I'm assuming that he's been home for the rest, yet he's only been for one meal at his mum's?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2015)

Its a hard life doing something you love and getting paid for it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2015)

Duckster said:



			I'm assuming that he's been home for the rest, yet he's only been for one meal at his mum's?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe his mum isn't a very good cook


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2015)

When you are away that much does it start to become a drudge though? After a while one hotel room starts to look like another. He has not put this together and is not looking for sympathy. I thought it was an interesting look at the realities of life as a top cricketer. A few years at the top doing that is okay but 10yrs plus must be hard going on family life. Perhaps Cook has been lucky in that now he misses the one day stuff and so will not spend as long away. Root and some others play every form.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 22, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When you are away that much does it start to become a drudge though? After a while one hotel room starts to look like another. He has not put this together and is not looking for sympathy. I thought it was an interesting look at the realities of life as a top cricketer. A few years at the top doing that is okay but 10yrs plus must be hard going on family life. Perhaps Cook has been lucky in that now he misses the one day stuff and so will not spend as long away. Root and some others play every form.
		
Click to expand...


Indeed. I think it can be a dangerous game writing these articles as people instantly jump on the bandwagon of getting paid for something they love in nice places etc. However, we only see one side of it. We don't see all the bits and pieces that go on behind the scenes. I cant imagine that Joe and his teammates are sat on a beach every day when they are not playing. 

And at what point does a something you love become just a job once the novelty wears off? Don't get me wrong, it seems a great life but perhaps not quite as great as some people think.  

(Queue the old school brigade pontificating about how in their day they played for 12 hours a day, 370 days a year, didn't see their kids from the time they were born until they left home and when tours lasted 18 months!)


----------



## Duckster (Dec 22, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When you are away that much does it start to become a drudge though? After a while one hotel room starts to look like another. He has not put this together and is not looking for sympathy. I thought it was an interesting look at the realities of life as a top cricketer. A few years at the top doing that is okay but 10yrs plus must be hard going on family life. Perhaps Cook has been lucky in that now he misses the one day stuff and so will not spend as long away. Root and some others play every form.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does.  Living out of a suitcase is a right pain.   I've been invited out on a hotels Christmas do as I'd been there longer than half the staff!  It just irritates when people write these articles to try to show how hard done to they are, when there are lots of people in the same or worse boat.  My old job sounded great (I did the IT support for a large travel firm, which also included resort support) but once you get settled in, it's just a job.  I know quite a few of my mates who might get 2 or 3 weekends at home a month and that's it.  But it's what they have to do to put a roof over their heads.  Kids need socks and shoes and all that.


----------



## drewster (Dec 22, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Yes it does.  Living out of a suitcase is a right pain.   I've been invited out on a hotels Christmas do as I'd been there longer than half the staff!  It just irritates when people write these articles to try to show how hard done to they are, when there are lots of people in the same or worse boat.  My old job sounded great (I did the IT support for a large travel firm, which also included resort support) but once you get settled in, it's just a job.  I know quite a few of my mates who might get 2 or 3 weekends at home a month and that's it.  But it's what they have to do to put a roof over their heads.  Kids need socks and shoes and all that.
		
Click to expand...

Did you stay at the Linton Travel Tavern and dress up like a zombie ???


----------



## Duckster (Dec 22, 2015)

drewster said:



			Did you stay at the Linton Travel Tavern and dress up like a zombie ???
		
Click to expand...

Lol!

Nope, but I was tempted to take my own plate to breakfast!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/35154874

Interesting info on 2015 with Joe Root. 191 days spent in hotels this year. One home cooked meal from mum. Not easy and not conducive to family life.

Another interesting point, Root went through 20 bats this year. Blimey, they don't last do they.

No doubt golfers will have similar stats. It looks a dream job but there is a tough side to it as well.
		
Click to expand...

As apposed to being homeless and living on the streets[yes really tough][sarcasm].


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry but they are earning millions each year , playing a sport they love and have a nice life.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 22, 2015)

All the money in the world and first class travel doesn't guarantee a healthy mind though does it, not every top class sportsmen/women cope with the lifestyle, but it's all they know and all they're are any good at.
Don't like to judge any top sportsmen or women, we have no real idea what pressures they are coping with and I'm sure there are people in this world born into these lifestyles doing a whole lot less and paying less taxes etc.
Sportsmen and women can be very easy targets.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 22, 2015)

Lifestyles of golfers and cricketers > lifestyles of MMA fighters, professional wrestlers and boxers. Combat sports come with the most brutal of lifestyles. Having to live in a plush hotel a hundred days a year while getting to play Cricket for a living is nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Lifestyles of golfers and cricketers > lifestyles of MMA fighters, professional wrestlers and boxers. Combat sports come with the most brutal of lifestyles. Having to live in a plush hotel a hundred days a year while getting to play Cricket for a living is nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Risk and choices with all sports Dan, that's the problem with how we perceive it.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 22, 2015)

What about all those up and down the country spending far longer in Travel Inn's etc just to put a crust on the table? If he's looking for sympathy...


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 22, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Lifestyles of golfers and cricketers > lifestyles of MMA fighters, professional wrestlers and boxers. Combat sports come with the most brutal of lifestyles. Having to live in a plush hotel a hundred days a year while getting to play Cricket for a living is nothing.
		
Click to expand...

You ever been hit by a hardened lump of leather travelling at over 80mph? It bloody hurts!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			What about all those up and down the country spending far longer in Travel Inn's etc just to put a crust on the table? If he's looking for sympathy...
		
Click to expand...

He's not done the article Bri, it's simply his life this year in numbers by the BBC, I very much doubt he's had anything to do with it or even knew about it, hence my comment about judging the sportsmen/women.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 22, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			He's not done the article Bri, it's simply his life this year in numbers by the BBC, I very much doubt he's had anything to do with it or even knew about it, hence my comment about judging the sportsmen/women.
		
Click to expand...

Would have helped if I'd read the article first. I was going to say that I'm not far behind him in hotel stays, and 3 different countries last week don't make for a great home life. Mind you, for x millions a year I might just man up and give it a go.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Would have helped if I'd read the article first. I was going to say that I'm not far behind him in hotel stays, and 3 different countries last week don't make for a great home life. Mind you, for x millions a year I might just man up and give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I wouldn't giving it a 2 year try for that money&#128515;


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			You ever been hit by a hardened lump of leather travelling at over 80mph? It bloody hurts!
		
Click to expand...

I got hit by another car travelling at between 70+80 mph that's hurts.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I got hit by another car travelling at between 70+80 mph that's hurts.
		
Click to expand...

Were you batting or fielding at the time?&#128515;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 22, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Were you batting or fielding at the time?&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he was caught driving to silly mid off?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			What about all those up and down the country spending far longer in Travel Inn's etc just to put a crust on the table? If he's looking for sympathy...
		
Click to expand...

Is he? I was once party to a similar conversation with a European Tour winner.  Someone in the bar pointed out all of the upsides with being a professional golfer on tour, he pointed out some of the downsides.  There was never any attempt to gain sympathy or any denial that he enjoyed a nice lifestyle, just an honesty about what also comes with the territory which was quite eye opening.  Made for a interesting discussion amongst those remaining about what we would & wouldn't be happy to put up with as he left for his two hour dental appointment.  What was he having done?  Potentially just a check up, but as he was travelling so much & didn't know when he might be around for treatment, he booked & paid for a two hour slot so that any work could be done immediately.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is he? I was once party to a similar conversation with a European Tour winner.  Someone in the bar pointed out all of the upsides with being a professional golfer on tour, he pointed out some of the downsides.  There was never any attempt to gain sympathy or any denial that he enjoyed a nice lifestyle, just an honesty about what also comes with the territory which was quite eye opening.  Made for a interesting discussion amongst those remaining about what we would & wouldn't be happy to put up with as he left for his two hour dental appointment.  What was he having done?  Potentially just a check up, but as he was travelling so much & didn't know when he might be around for treatment, he booked & paid for a two hour slot so that any work could be done immediately.
		
Click to expand...

We stayed at the Prem Travel Inn in Perth when watching the Jonny Walker at Gleneagles a few years back. Quite a few golfers came in and disappeared to their rooms. If you're not quite at the top table... Not a life I'd want.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			We stayed at the Prem Travel Inn in Perth when watching the Jonny Walker at Gleneagles a few years back. Quite a few golfers came in and disappeared to their rooms. If you're not quite at the top table... Not a life I'd want.
		
Click to expand...

Nor me mate, not that it would ever be an issue with my game, but it's not a lifestyle I'd want.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			We stayed at the Prem Travel Inn in Perth when watching the Jonny Walker at Gleneagles a few years back. Quite a few golfers came in and disappeared to their rooms. If you're not quite at the top table... Not a life I'd want.
		
Click to expand...

Have just arranged for our LET player and her fellow pro to stay with friends in NZ when playing the NZ Ladies Open. Keeps the cost down and they get to see how families live in NZ. Should break up the hotel syndrome for them whilst down under


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2015)

Plenty of cricketers, top players too, like Trescothick and others have found the travelling and being away from family too hard and had well documented issues that eventually ended their international careers. It's a well paid and lucrative life but it can come at a heavy price for some


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

One thing is though i still dont know how he didnt win Test cricketer of the year 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/35166452


----------



## chrisd (Dec 23, 2015)

A pal of mine's daughter was Britains number 4 tennis player and travelled all the time and never complained. She did leave home at 11 years old to go to full time tennis/ school, travelled from country to country, pretty much alone when over 18. Never really saw any of the places she travelled to as it was airport to hotel to venue back to airport and on to next country. 

She never earned a fortune but enjoyed top level sport for a few years but it was lonely sitting in hotel rooms and living out of a suitcase wasn't something most would want. There are many "would be" sports people who do this to live the dream and never quite get the gain from all the pain.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			You ever been hit by a hardened lump of leather travelling at over 80mph? It bloody hurts!
		
Click to expand...

I have. Still nothing compared to the things that professional wrestlers, and fighters put themselves through every year. Pro Wrestlers have a harder lifestyle than 99.99% of people on the planet. On the road 300 days a year, constantly injured but under pressure to stay in peak physical condition. I'd much sooner cop a bouncer from Dale Steyn to the ribs than I would join the travelling circus of the WWE. It's a brutal lifestyle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Pro Wrestler ?! 

Are you talking about that scripted fake WWE ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2015)

Elaborate on what you mean by fake before we go down this route......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Elaborate on what you mean by fake before we go down this route......
		
Click to expand...

It's false , fake , scripted - guys jumping around and pretending to actually wrestle 

It's more like a soap opera just has guys smacked up on steroids as the cast.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2015)

Scripted yes, the outcomes of matches are pre-determined, and it is more like a soap opera, but no-one that watches it is under the illusion that it's anything else. The contact is real, the blood is real, the injuries are real, and every move they do hurts. They're not wrestling on a trampoline or a nice matress, the ring is made of metal bars, wood and thin layers of padding, it is not soft and it hurts to land on it. They live an incredibly brutal lifestyle. Constantly on the road, spent insane hours in the gym, have to couple athleticism with power, poise and a personality to match. They're amazing, the most under-appreciated athletes on the planet.

Very few of them are actually on steroids now too. There's been a major crackdown since the Chris Benoit murder case, and now WWE run stringent drug testing and have a wellness policy in place to make sure the guys are clean.


----------



## delc (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's false , fake , scripted - guys jumping around and pretending to actually wrestle 

It's more like a soap opera just has guys smacked up on steroids as the cast.
		
Click to expand...

More like ballet dancing with bad attitudes! If they actually did what they appear to do there would be many deaths and serious injuries. I personally can't stand WWE wrestling because it is so obviously fake and not a real sport!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Scripted yes, the outcomes of matches are pre-determined, and it is more like a soap opera, but no-one that watches it is under the illusion that it's anything else. The contact is real, the blood is real, the injuries are real, and every move they do hurts. They're not wrestling on a trampoline or a nice matress, the ring is made of metal bars, wood and thin layers of padding, it is not soft and it hurts to land on it. They live an incredibly brutal lifestyle. Constantly on the road, spent insane hours in the gym, have to couple athleticism with power, poise and a personality to match. They're amazing, the most under-appreciated athletes on the planet.

Very few of them are actually on steroids now too. There's been a major crackdown since the Chris Benoit murder case, and now WWE run stringent drug testing and have a wellness policy in place to make sure the guys are clean.
		
Click to expand...

They may be top sportsmen/women but harder lifestyle than 99.9% of people, nah, I personally know men and women in their early twenties who have done multiple tours of Afghan and Iraq and seen some horrrible stuff. The wrestlers maybe thoroughlly dedicated and professional, but please don't compare it to the real world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Scripted yes, the outcomes of matches are pre-determined, and it is more like a soap opera, but no-one that watches it is under the illusion that it's anything else. The contact is real, the blood is real, the injuries are real, and every move they do hurts. They're not wrestling on a trampoline or a nice matress, the ring is made of metal bars, wood and thin layers of padding, it is not soft and it hurts to land on it. They live an incredibly brutal lifestyle. Constantly on the road, spent insane hours in the gym, have to couple athleticism with power, poise and a personality to match. *They're amazing, the most under-appreciated athletes on the planet.*

Very few of them are actually on steroids now too. There's been a major crackdown since the Chris Benoit murder case, and now WWE run stringent drug testing and have a wellness policy in place to make sure the guys are clean.
		
Click to expand...

They are actors - bad ones at that but very rich ones.

Sorry but some of the stuff they get "hit" by or falls etc would kill or put people in hospital - it's fake

But people love the entertainment 

It's like those Geordie , Essex , Chelsea programs - all scripted fake reality


----------



## hovis (Dec 23, 2015)

I played a round this year with a cricketer called broadhurst or broudy. Something like that anyway 
Didn't even know he was a cricketer until a week later.  He was a proper nice bloke too


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2015)

Obviously some of the strikes with weapons aren't real or full force, but with all of them there's contact and guys did used to get hit clean by steel chairs to the head (WWE don't allow chair shots to the head anymore due to the number of concussions caused as a result). Do some research on Mick Foley, he was one of the few guys that used to take steel chairs clean to the head. Most guys put their arms up to block but he let guys hit him full blast in the head with chairs, and he was one of the biggest stars of the industry. Ask him if a steel chair shot is fake.

The falls are fake? Ha. You don't know what you're talking about. Every fall they take is very much real. They put their bodies at risk, falling off 20ft ladders, being thrown off cages. Sure, they've been trained on how to land, but the fall is very much real. Again, Mick Foley. One of the most famous bumps of all time came when he was first thrown off a cage through a table. On that fall he was concussed and dislocated his shoulder, he picked himself up continued the match and later on was slammed through the top of the cage. This fall gave him a second major conscussion, and there happened to be a chair next to him as he fell through, so he fell, the chair fell with him hitting him in the face as he landed knocking 2 of his teeth through the inside of his mouth and out of his nose. Again, ask him if that was fake. I can tell you, it wasn't.







Real fake.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

So pretty much like a stuntman then - so still not a sport for me , acting , entertainment yes but not a sport. And certainly not the hardship portrayed


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2015)

It's categorised as Sports-Entertainment. Fits it perfectly. It certainly is incredibly difficult. One of the most difficult lifestyles of any sport around.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			It's categorised as Sports-Entertainment. Fits it perfectly. It certainly is incredibly difficult. One of the most difficult lifestyles of any sport around.
		
Click to expand...

In no way whatsoever can it be categorised as sport! It's the 21st Century version of the travelling circus. I'm not knocking it, or questioning what the actors put their bodies through, but to call it a sport is laughable and ultimately disrespectful to real sportsmen and women.


----------



## hovis (Dec 23, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			In no way whatsoever can it be categorised as sport! It's the 21st Century version of the travelling circus. I'm not knocking it, or questioning what the actors put their bodies through, but to call it a sport is laughable and ultimately disrespectful to real sportsmen and women.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.    Not saying it isn't a tough profession.  But a sport?  Hell no!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			It's categorised as Sports-Entertainment. Fits it perfectly. It certainly is incredibly difficult. One of the most difficult lifestyles of any sport around.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a sport and most certainly not a difficult lifestyle - getting paid millions and living a nice life ?!


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not a sport and most certainly not a difficult lifestyle - getting paid millions and living a nice life ?!
		
Click to expand...

If you consider battering your body, spending 300 days on the road, spending most of your spare time in the gym, suffering all sorts of awful injuries including countless concussions and drastically reducing your life expectancy as a nice life, then you must live a pretty brutal life. Very, very few of them are making millions too, it's not a well paid profession in the main.


----------



## Slab (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			If you consider battering your body, spending 300 days on the road, spending most of your spare time in the gym, suffering all sorts of awful injuries including countless concussions and drastically reducing your life expectancy as a nice life, then you must live a pretty brutal life. Very, very few of them are making millions too, it's not a well paid profession in the main.
		
Click to expand...

Undoubtedly has tough elements to it but it's not a sport, its an entertainment show

You said yourself _"Scripted yes, the outcomes of matches are pre-determined, and it is more like a soap opera..."_ 

If there's no contest or competition to determine a winner it isn't a sport, regardless of how physical/skillful the show is


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			If you consider battering your body, spending 300 days on the road, spending most of your spare time in the gym, suffering all sorts of awful injuries including countless concussions and drastically reducing your life expectancy as a nice life, then you must live a pretty brutal life. Very, very few of them are making millions too, it's not a well paid profession in the main.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.celebritiesmoney.com/wwe-stars-salary-list-2015-all-wrestlers-net-worth/

They are doing well for themselves 

No doubt there are some hazards with being glorified stuntmen but "brutal life" ?!?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2015)

"The Rock" described it as sports entertainment. When asked why he was so succesful he stated his script writers were better than the others. Says it all.

I have no doubt it is physically demanding, it must be and that can't be in dispute, but it is not a sport.


----------



## Jates12 (Dec 23, 2015)

I play cricket at my Local Club and we have a Professional who plays for us during our season and his off-season. He has played test cricket for Pakistan and is a wonderful chap. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yasir_Ali

He certainly doesnt live the lavish lifestyle that Joe Root does becuase he plays his first class cricket in pakistan and isnt with the test team but he does *have *to come and play for us to earn enough money to provide for his young family.

We have had big name stars play in our league in their off season, Tino Best (WI Test Player) Lou Vincent (NZ Test Player) Mustaq Ahmed (Pak Test Player) along with Albie Morkel and Imran Tahir (SA Test Players)

Being a test cricket doesn't mean big bucks or a glorious lifestyle in the slightest.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 23, 2015)

Wrestling is no more a sport than horse racing or formula one. Still wouldn't want to get in the ring and be slammed through a table though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 23, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Wrestling is no more a sport than horse racing or formula one. Still wouldn't want to get in the ring and be slammed through a table though.
		
Click to expand...

You must of felt lucky being on board for 6 months at a time, no family, no nowt, could've been worse though, you could have had  6 months in a hotel,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You must of felt lucky being on board for 6 months at a time, no family, no nowt, could've been worse though,* you could have had  6 months in a hotel*,
		
Click to expand...

Should have joined the RAF :whoo:


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One thing is though i still dont know how he didnt win Test cricketer of the year 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/35166452

Click to expand...

Kane Williamson been the standout batter in 2015 in test match cricket imo, average over 90 compared to 60ish for Smith/Root/Warner/Cook of the guys to get 1000+ runs


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 23, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			We have had big name stars play in our league in their off season, Tino Best (WI Test Player)
		
Click to expand...

If he plays again tell him ti mind the windows when he's batting. He'll laugh!


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Pro Wrestlers have a harder lifestyle than 99.99% of people on the planet.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

